# Réglage Encodages texte dans Mail



## tjm (5 Octobre 2001)

Comment faut-il régler Encodages texte dans le menu Format?
En laissant sur Défaut, j'obtiens de droles de caractères sur les messages recus.
Que choisir donc entre :
- Occidental (ISO latin 1)
- Occidental (Windows Latin 1)
- Occidental (Mac mail)
pour être sur que tout le monde mac et PC recoive bien mes accents?
Merci.


----------



## citron (5 Octobre 2001)

Normalement, ISO latin 1 comme son nom l'indique devrait être universel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2001)

Dans OmniWeb le réglage par défaut est : Occidental (Windows Latin 1), mais je ne sais pas s'il faut appliquer le même réglage dans Mail.app


----------



## myckmack (8 Octobre 2001)

Quand on sait quel encodage choisir (ISO Latin 1 par exemple), comment faire pour que Mail le choisisse automatiquement à chaque lancement (plutôt qu'utiliser 'Par Défaut' à chaque fois) ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2001)

J'ai la même question: comment faire pour choisir ISO Latin par défaut dans Mail?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2001)

Ça n'a pas l'air t'intéresser grand monde, les encodages textes dans Mail...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2001)

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil car le sujet m'intéresse. Chez moi, le menu n'est pas accessible en rédaction de message, seulement en lecture. J'en conclus, peut-être à tort, que Mail sait quel encodage choisir, en fonction de la police que tu utilises. Normalement pour le français ça devrait être ISO Latin 1. A la lecture, l'option "défaut" doit marcher dans la plupart des cas, mais si ton message a une drôle de tête tu dois pouvoir sélectionner le bon encodage manuellement.

Ceci n'est qu'une théorie, je ne peux pas la tester car Mail refuse d'envoyer mes messages. Par contre j'ai pu constater que dans PowerMail, ça marche comme ça. Si j'envoie un message en français, il est encodé automatiquement en ISO-8859-1. Si je l'envoie en japonais, il est encodé en ISO-2022-JP. Simple, non ? Pour vérifier ça, envoies-toi un message. Quand tu l'auras reçu, fait pomme-maj-H pour afficher tous les codes, et trouve Content-type. Je crois qu'il vaut mieux envoyer ton message en mode texte simple pour voir ça.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2003)

Une petite remontée à la surface de ce sujet manifestement récurent dans les forums. Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le problème en réception ne m'intéresse pas vraiment, c'est l'envoi qui pose problème. En réception, on s'en sort toujours en prenant le bon encodage dans le menu.

Un de mes correspondants utilise _Apple Mail _ et ses caractères accentués ne sont pas lisibles sur Windows (ne me demandez pas avec quel logiciel client, je n'ai pas l'info ; il y a fort à parier qu'il s'agit _d'Outlook Express). _Par exemple : le mot "étape" et lu "Ã©tape". 

*Comment fait-on pour changer le mode d'encodage par défaut ?*

En résumé, j'en suis là :
Mon correspondant a dans ses en-têtes : Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8; format=flowed.
J'utilise aussi _Apple Mail _ et j'ai dans mes en-têtes : Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed.
Mes en-têtes restent en ISO-8859-1 lorsque je change la langue du compte.
Si on peut choisir l'encodage pour les messages reçus, il n'en est rien pour ceux qu'on envoie.
Un coup d'oeil sur les suggestions de cette page ne permet pas d'entrevoir une solution. On peut y voir la proposition : _"Ability to choose character encoding for outgoing email"._
Une recherche avec _Google _ est fastidieuse : les recherches du type "apple mail encoding choose" ne sont pas assez discriminantes.

Bref, je nage dans la semoule. Une idée ?


----------



## alfred (17 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une petite remontée à la surface de ce sujet manifestement récurent dans les forums. Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à priori, la seule solution que je vois pour l'instant, c'est de convertir au format "texte" et pas rtf pour les messages sortants. il est universel et ne devrait pas poser de problèmes quel que soit le logiciel sur pc. les deux options peuvent être ajouter dans la barre d'outils des messages sortants.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> à priori, la seule solution que je vois pour l'instant, c'est de convertir au format "texte" et pas rtf pour les messages sortants.



Tous les macs que j'installe ont _Apple Mail _qui fait du "Format texte". Je pensais qu'Apple délirait en proposant le RTF comme format. En fait, dans _Mail, _ça correspond au "MIME". Ça ne change rien à l'encodage par défaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Alfred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une autre idée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au point où j'en suis, tout est bon ! Il me faut des pistes.

En résumé :
Mon correspondant a dans ses en-têtes : Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8; format=flowed.
J'utilise aussi _Apple Mail _ et j'ai dans mes en-têtes : Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed.
Mes en-têtes restent en ISO-8859-1 lorsque je change la langue du compte.
Si on peut choisir l'encodage pour les messages reçus, il n'en est rien pour ceux qu'on envoie.
Un coup d'oeil sur les suggestions de cette page ne permet pas d'entrevoir une solution. On peut y voir la proposition : _"Ability to choose character encoding for outgoing email"._
Une recherche avec _Google _ est fastidieuse : les recherches du type "apple mail encoding choose" ne sont pas assez discriminantes.
C'est pareil en "Format texte" et en "RTF".
Les en-têtes restent en ISO-8859-1 lorsque je change la langue du compte "root".
Idem si je change de fuseau horaire.

*Comment fait-on pour changer le mode d'encodage par défaut ?*





À+


----------



## Bilbo (18 Septembre 2003)

Hé ben, je pouvais toujours chercher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait _Apple Mail _encode le message en fonction de son contenu. Tout simplement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quelques exemples :

=============
azerty
=============
Encodage : charset=US-ASCII


=============
àÀô
=============
Encodage : charset=ISO-8859-1


=============
 çà&amp;é
=============
Encodage : charset=WINDOWS-1252





Etc.



Je vais affiner les comportements en fonction des clients de messagerie et faire une page Web sur le sujet. Je vous tiendrai au courant ici même.

À+


----------



## JoMac (2 Juillet 2005)

Désolé de revenir sur un vieux sujet mais j'ai trouvé que ça en faisant des recherches sur l'encodage des mails. 

J'ai eu en effet le même problème, depuis que j'ai un mac, mail choisi automatiquement l'encodage à utiliser, mais ça fait plusieurs fois ou des personnes (sur pécé) recoivent des mails de ma part illisible, avec des lettres voir des mots remplacés par de la calligraphie chinoise ! Alors c'est pas tout le monde d'accord mais c'est embêttant surtout quand c'est un employeur qui reçoit ce type de mail alors que je postulais pour un emploi dans... l'informatique :hein: 

Please, je veux tout en encodage latin mais il n'y a rien pour imposer cet encodage dans les préférences


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Du coup, c'est pas mal que le sujet remonte car j'ai un GROS soucis avec Mail en ce moment ! mes encodages merdent plein bu ! en automatique mes collègues reçoivent n'importe quoi, en ISO Latin 1, pas de contenu du tout !

je pense aux préfs bien entendu, mais vu le nombre de règles que j'ai fait, ça me fait un peu chier quand même

un détail : je suis sous Tiger !


----------



## osaris (31 Août 2005)

Je déterre un peu le topic car on a le même problème ici (entreprise) et voici la parade que j'utilise sur les postes :



> defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"



Avec ceci d'ajouté, plus de problèmes 

Osaris


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2005)

osaris a dit:
			
		

> Je déterre un peu le topic car on a le même problème ici (entreprise) et voici la parade que j'utilise sur les postes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm. comment utiliser ceci ? dans une fenêtre terminal ? faut il éteindre et relancer mail ? faut il le copier dans le fichier de préférence ? comment ?

Merci ...


----------



## osaris (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Désolé du manque de précision en effet.

Alors :

- quitter Mail
- lancer un terminal
- exécuter la commande
- lancer Mail

@+

Osaris


----------



## Goulven (30 Novembre 2005)

osaris a dit:
			
		

> Je déterre un peu le topic car on a le même problème ici (entreprise) et voici la parade que j'utilise sur les postes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je remonte le sujet... A priori cela devrait résoudre mon soucis indiqué dans ce post. Mais comment fait-on pour, éventuellement, revenir en arrière?


----------



## Inor (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a pas l'air t'intéresser grand monde, les encodages textes dans Mail...



Si.  
C'est un Pb qui revient souvent.
Par exemple, pour remonter au plus récent :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119125

Il faudrait contacter Apple, pour qu'il y remédie.


----------



## polo (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
même pb sur mon poste (tiger et Mail2).

defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"

Mais comment fait-on pour, éventuellement, revenir en arrière?

Comment fait-on pour envoyer une demande à Aplle ? Il faut absolument qu'ils modifient ça !


----------



## Inor (16 Décembre 2005)

polo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> même pb sur mon poste (tiger et Mail2).
> 
> defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"
> ...



Bonjour.

Moi, il m'a suffit de choisir dans Mail :
Message / Encodage du texte / Occidental ( iso latin 1 )  
pour que les PC reçoivent-de nouveau-des mails lisibles.
Y aurait-il des exceptions à ça ?


----------



## nox1016 (20 Décembre 2005)

Pour les remarques à envoyer à Apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/feedback/

Il serait vraiment bon qu'Apple résolve ce problème avec son logiciel de messagerie...
Ce n'est vraiment pas de nature à encourager les switchers potentiels...
Apple  toujours eu la réputation d'une marque fiable et fabriquant des logiciels intuitifs et de qualité. C'est vraiement pas le moment de changer de politique...


----------



## Inor (20 Décembre 2005)

nox1016 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les remarques à envoyer à Apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/feedback/
> 
> Il serait vraiment bon qu'Apple résolve ce problème avec son logiciel de messagerie...
> Ce n'est vraiment pas de nature à encourager les switchers potentiels...
> Apple  toujours eu la réputation d'une marque fiable et fabriquant des logiciels intuitifs et de qualité. C'est vraiement pas le moment de changer de politique...



Merci pour l'url citée.
Je viens de m'en servir pour rapporter tous ces Pb.
Si chacun en fait autant, ....  peut-être que


----------



## AuGie (20 Décembre 2005)

Topic déplacé dans Internet


----------



## polo (31 Décembre 2005)

Idem
j'ai fait mon rapport à Apple. Il faut absolument qu'ils modifient ça.
Si d'autres personnes font un rapport, ça peut accélérer les choses ...
allons y !

.polo


----------



## ayor (22 Février 2006)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Moi, il m'a suffit de choisir dans Mail :
> Message / Encodage du texte / Occidental ( iso latin 1 )
> ...



oui dans mon cas, jai tout essayer , copier la ligne de commande et la coller dans le terminale, mais cela na changé que partiellement mon problème. J'envoi toujours des mails au client (Pc) qui sont toujours illisible et cela ne fais pas du tout professionnel. snif snif snif ...

comment contacté appel pour cela ? est ce qu' une personne connaissant bien les MAC , et ayant le meme problème pourrai m'aider ? bien sur je ne pas envoyer des mails en mode texte unique, cela fais encore moins pro. 

++ en éspérant remonté un ancien sujet et obtenir une nouvelle petite réponse.


----------



## monvilain (7 Mars 2006)

Je confirme...

Rien à faire! depuis Quelques années n'y a til pas de solutions??? Certains d emes clients recoivent correctement et d'autres recoivent illisible...Meme ma signature comporte des "?"..au niveau du numero de SIRET ça fait pas terrible..
help


----------



## Inor (8 Mars 2006)

barthelet2 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme...
> 
> Rien à faire! depuis Quelques années n'y a til pas de solutions??? Certains d emes clients recoivent correctement et d'autres recoivent illisible...Meme ma signature comporte des "?"..au niveau du numero de SIRET ça fait pas terrible..
> help



A la dernière Apple Expo, j'avais soulevé cette question. 
Les présentateurs et spécialistes ( ? ) Apple faisaient retomber la responsabilité de ces Pb sur des  PC,
qui n' auraient pas été pas à jour.  
Ils n'en n'étaient, quand même, pas sûrs  :love:


----------



## yan73 (12 Mars 2006)

Le probleme existe toujours et encore, aucune alternative sauf avant l'envoi du message choisir encodage de texte occidental(windows latin1) donc tres fastidieux que cela ne se fasse pas automatiquement....

Reste à utiliser Thunderbird, qui gere correctement l'envoi ( j'ai passé ma soirée dessu hier, pour en arriver à cette conclusion):hein: :sleep:


----------



## batmail (12 Juillet 2006)

SVP, pourriez-vous me rassurer ?

La ligne de commande que l'on doit taper dans le terminal, je viens de le faire : je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien fait...vu que c'est la premiere fois que je me servais du Terminal.

En tout cas, depuis, Mail ne me propose plus "qu'automatique" dans l'encodage du texte : les ISO et autres on tous disparus! c'est normal ?

MERCI BEAUCOUP D'avance !


----------



## akanegumo (13 Février 2007)

JoMac a dit:


> Désolé de revenir sur un vieux sujet mais j'ai trouvé que ça en faisant des recherches sur l'encodage des mails.
> 
> J'ai eu en effet le même problème, depuis que j'ai un mac, mail choisi automatiquement l'encodage à utiliser, mais ça fait plusieurs fois ou des personnes (sur pécé) recoivent des mails de ma part illisible, avec des lettres voir des mots remplacés par de la calligraphie chinoise ! Alors c'est pas tout le monde d'accord mais c'est embêttant surtout quand c'est un employeur qui reçoit ce type de mail alors que je postulais pour un emploi dans... l'informatique :hein:
> 
> Please, je veux tout en encodage latin mais il n'y a rien pour imposer cet encodage dans les préférences



Bonjour,
Lorsque l'on envoie un e-mail avec du français (et peut-être du japonais, du chinois, du coréen) à un correspondant sur PC qui utilise une langue idéographique, pour que ce dernier ne trouve pas des signes illisibles (une lettre en français remplacée par un caractère sino-japonais) , il  faut écrire en français sans les accents.
Cordialement


----------



## batmail (13 Février 2007)

Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'un courrier sans les accents, &#231;a engendre des fautes d'orthographe...

Le "&#224;" et le "o&#249;" sans accent, n'ont plus le m&#234;me sens : et c'est embetant pour un courrier pour un job...

Bien &#224; vous,

Maitre Capelo


----------



## Alfoo (13 Mars 2007)

salut a tous.
apres lecture du post la solution n'existe pas apparemment...

je viens de transf&#233;rer un Email de MAIL (avec accents,...) vers mon PC de Bureau sous Windows XP et Outlook 2007.

Je recois tous les accents en caracteres chinois....

Ya t il un remede &#224; cela ou pas ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide !

je crois avoir trouv&#233; la solution : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158343&highlight=mail+caractere+chinois


----------



## cheb (13 Juillet 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> salut a tous.
> apres lecture du post la solution n'existe pas apparemment...
> 
> je viens de transférer un Email de MAIL (avec accents,...) vers mon PC de Bureau sous Windows XP et Outlook 2007.
> ...



je fais remonter le post car c'est vraiment galère ce pbm : à regretter outlook ! passa pas pour un c** lors d'un envoi d'invitation pour une conférence avec du style "@tyl§jn(("... mais que fais Apple ?


----------



## cheb (13 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je crois que j'ai trouvé une solution pour éviter le pbms de courriels illisibles du style "j'ai @t% enchant% (au lieu de "j'ai été enchanté ..)", cela me les brisait depuis un petit moment, donc j'ai décidé de faire une recherche sur le forum et via l'app Mail et ma boite yahoo (ouverte via mon navigateur firefox), j'ai pu comparer mes mails envoyés et leurs réceptions dans Yahoo... afin devoir quel encodage choisir. 

Voici ma prospection, qui je pense va aider beaucoup de monde (merci, merci ... via la boule disco !.. oh l'autre il fait du racket !:love

Voici mon test :
Avant toute chose j'ai fais cette modification (voir ici pour mettre UTF8 comme mode "Automatique"), *mais si vous ne l'avez pas faite... ne le faite pas ! Fermez "Mail", allez dans le "Terminal" tapez cette ligne de code (copiez/collez) : *(pour revenir à la configuration par défaut) :
*
defaults delete com.apple.Mail NSPreferredMailCharset*

TEST : envoi d'un courrier en français puis un autre en vietnamien (car les caractères en qu&#7889;c ng&#361; (vietnamien) ne passe pas non plus...)

*Courrier Français, *avant de l'envoyer "Message > Encodage> et choix du mode encodage :
- Iso windows latin 1 (WL1)+ rtf : réussi
- automatique (donc mode UTF8) + RTF : ECHEC

Donc le format Iso windows choisi permet de transmettre le mail sans soucis, même en RTF... très intéressant ! Donc pourquoi ne pas le mettre directement en mode "automatique" ?

Si tôt dis .... si tôt fait ! Donc en utilisant la manip vu sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4056143&postcount=8

on ouvre le Terminal, et on indique cette formule (magique où on remplace "UFT-8" par "windows latin 1") : 
*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset windows latin 1"

Et là rebatterie de test, et cela marche !
*auto (modification dans le terminal de UFT-8 à wl1)  + Rtf : réussi
essai UTF8 + RTF : ECHEC
auto + RTF : Réussi


Donc le mode windows latin 1 permet l'envoi des accents (du moins pour moi), et autre caractères, et avec cette manip, tout cela est automatique !

*Courrier vietnamien, *par contre pas de solutions via "apple mail"  ... incroyable ... car voici les essais (infractueux) : 

UFT8 + RTF = echec
Automatique (UTF-8) : echec
UFT8 : echec
automatique (WL1) : ECHEC
auto (WL1) + police Arial : ECHEC

Seule solution pour les envois en vietnamien ... passer directement via Yahoo mail ! A défaut de trouver une solution un jour .... et oh, steve tu fais quoi ? Pas la peine de te la ramener avec la "facilité des macs ...":hein:
*
*


----------



## monvilain (16 Juillet 2007)

Interessant....J'attends d'autres confirmations; en effet, tellement de manips inutiles depuis tant de temps me rendent sceptiques....

Le format TEXTE est t'il la solution (bien que brut et peu esthetique) &#224; 100&#37;?
Peut-on etre CERTAIN d ela bone r&#233;ception?


----------



## Nicosun (21 Juillet 2007)

tiens j'ai le même soucis, du coup j'envois tout en format texte et tout arrive trés bien

par contre ma signature en Jpeg arrive en fichier attaché  

et si je choisis le rtf, la signature arrive niquel mais les accents laisse place a des signes chinois.

n'ya t'il pas une solution pour que je puisse envoyer les deux ?


j'ai le lu le post au dessus et il semblerait que je ne maitrise pas ça


----------



## monvilain (22 Juillet 2007)

Problématique cette signature en fichier attaché..Surtout que les gens pensent que c'est une piéce jointe à chaque fois..

Ils me demandent pourquoi je leur en vois mon logo...


----------



## Nicosun (23 Juillet 2007)

ouaip du coup j'ai une signature sans logo, car envoyer mes messages sans les accents etc.. ça le fait pas trop.

c'est dommage quand même surtout qu'avec un petit logo la signature est plus belle.

peut être que dans le prochain OS il y aura une solution


----------



## Brice75 (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

ayant le même problème que beaucoup d'entre vous je viens de parcourir avec beaucoup d'intérêts tout ce qui est dit ici et ailleurs.

Et je viens de tenter les manips préconisées par le biais du terminal. Voici les conclusions avec un message RTF + 1 signature avec un GIF et en vérifiant le message directement sur ma boite wanadoo (donc sans passer par un logiciel)

1- Premier test : sans rien changer par le terminal, juste en sélectionnant manuellement le type d'encodage souhaité.
Automatique : pas bon
ISO Latin 1 : pas bon
Windows Latin 1 : ok
UTF-8 : pas bon

2- Deuxième test : en changeant le mode automatique par le terminal. Je ne peux plus alors agir manuellement mais le mode est bien changé (vérifié dans les en-têtes de message)
ISO Latin 1 : pas bon
Windows Latin 1 : pas bon !!!!!  
UTF-8 : pas bon

 Si quelqu'un a une explication je suis preneur, parce que là je reste perplexe !
Merci à tous d'avance !

PS : MacBook pro 15", 2,16Ghz, OS 10.4.10, Mail 2.1.1


----------



## Nicosun (10 Décembre 2007)

Est ce que léopard a réglé ce Porbleme ?

Si je peux je ferais quelques test dans la journée

A +


----------



## Nicosun (10 Décembre 2007)

Bon j'ai fait quelques textes

Concernant les modéles de mail, ils fonctionnent bien

Par contre c'est signature arrive toujours en fichier attaché


----------



## Zebrinha (17 Octobre 2008)

Tous les bidules UTF-8, latin machin, latin truc et tout me laissent assez perplexe...

finalement, quelqu'un sur PC à qui j'envoie du "chinois" à mon insu m'a suggéré:
- dans l'applic "Mail", quand j'ai la fenêtre d'un nouveau message d'ouverte
- dans menu "format", mettre "convertir au format texte"
et il reçoit mon texte sans chinois.

Ca peut être une solution pour les pas doués en réglages (comme moi) qui utilisent "Mail" et qui veulent envoyer des textes lisibles à leurs potes ou clients sur PC...

Z


----------



## monvilain (18 Octobre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> - dans menu "format", mettre "convertir au format texte"
> et il reçoit mon texte sans chinois.
> 
> 
> Z



Sauf que la manip est à réaliser à chaque envoi...Un peu lourd du coup..


----------



## Zebrinha (20 Octobre 2008)

Woui, c'est vrai...

Ce qui me fait drôle c'est qu'un seul de mes corres sur PC avait du chinois dans mes mails et les autres jamais (ou alors ils n'osent pas s'en plaindre) à part un tout les tremblements de terre... alors ma foi, comme j'ai un mal fou avec tous les règlages, ben je fais ma manip pour mon unique recepteur-de-mails-en-chinois

Z


----------



## yan73 (21 Octobre 2008)

Le chinois dans certains mels reçu par des outlooks users (windows) est récurrent depuis l'apparition de mail.app, et on ne peux rien y changer.... c'est un problème windows (sur certains vieux outlooks) ne reconnaissant pas certaines normes (en rtf).


Donc soit mel en txt

soit lors de l'écriture faire le choix de l'encodage pour windows.


@+


----------



## Aliboron (21 Octobre 2008)

yan73 a dit:


> Le chinois dans certains mels reçu par des outlooks users (windows) est récurrent depuis l'apparition de mail.app, et on ne peux rien y changer.... c'est un problème windows (sur certains vieux outlooks) ne reconnaissant pas certaines normes (en rtf).


Pas vraiment. C'est un bug de Mail 2 (et la version 3 n'a apparemment pas totalement résolu le problème) qui encode de façon non standard dès qu'il y a une pièce jointe ou certains caractères non courants (comme le sygma &#8721. 

Cela a déjà été abondamment traité sur le forum (et ailleurs) et une recherche donnera toutes les pistes. Le plus souvent, c'est en choisissant de forcer l'encodage en UTF-8 (via "Format" > "Message" > "Encodage du texte"). Ce qu'on peut aussi obtenir de façon plus définitive en modifiant le paramétrage par défaut au moyen d'une commande dans le Terminal indiquée plus haut (mais avec une erreur de guillemet qui la rend évidemment inopérante) :

*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"* (version corrigée, of course)

Ou aussi, bien entendu, en envoyant en texte brut sans PJ, voire en passant par un autre logiciel de messagerie ou encore en n'écrivant plus jamais à des destinataires utilisant Windows et Outlook 

Mais bon, comme déjà dit ça a été abondamment traité, à vos recherches...


----------



## vmullot (5 Mai 2009)

Une autre petite technique simple pour contourner le problème pour ceux comme moi qui s'en sont pas sortie avec la commande Terminal: faire un raccourcis clavier!

J'ai fait "shift + cmd + x" pour changer l'encodage en UNICODE UTF-8, c'est juste a côté du "shift + cmd + d" qui sert a l'envoi donc en 2 raccourcis très proche ça change l'encodage puis ça envoi le mail.

Depuis je n'ai plus de plainte de mes contacts PC (j'envoi 100 mails / jours en moyenne au boulot).

Baille!:sleep:


----------



## GGERARD (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
j'espère qu'avec " Snow Léopard " ce problème sera résolu.
actuellement j'utilise la méthode prescrite par Apple Support pour expédier au format texte. ( J'utilise Thunderbird )


Pour convertir au format texte un message que vous êtes en train de rédiger, choisissez Format > "Convertir au format Texte". Si le message est déjà au format Texte, l'option "Convertir au format Texte" n'apparaît pas dans le menu. 


Pour que tous les nouveaux messages soient par défaut au format Texte, choisissez Mail > Préférences et cliquez sur Rédaction. Choisissez Format Texte dans le menu local Format de message. 
GGERARD


----------

